# Megaupload timeout issues



## scarletspy (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a megaupload premium account which, up until now, has been working great for me but the past few days I've been having some problems. Everytime I try to download a file, after a minute or so it stops downloading and says 'timed out'. I have no problems downloading from anywhere else. Someone recommended clearing the cache and history which I tried, but it didn't change anything.

Any clues as to what the problem is?

Thanks in advance!


----------

